# Greetings From Northern NY, Lake Champlain



## driz (Jan 6, 2013)

Greetings from a power boat lover on lake Champlain. I haven't been on anything bigger than a Sunfish so I know next to squat about blowboats but have become interested of late. I just retired after 32 years of Law Enforcement and the shift work to go with it. All done, bye bye now I want the Margaritaville lifestyle. No more need to be home so quick anymore. and I just love it. I can see a blowboat in my future but I want something I can still trailer as the dock rates here are very high . I'm here to learn the in's and outs of these boats.........


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Driz!

There are a lot of suitable trailer sailors (blow boats) that could get you out on Champlain. VT or NY side? It all depends on what you are hoping to get out of it and what you will put up with in terms of compromises.

You will get some good input here but I'll point out that there is a dedicated trailer sailor forum here: Trailer Sailors - SailboatOwners.com

The Sunfish experience(s) you've had will help with the sailing part but there is always more to learn.

Welcome to the asylum!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the life, Driz. 
Let us know what your budget is, and what features you want on your new boat, and we'll overload you with advice. Around here we're all pretty good at spending somebody else's boat funds.


----------



## hallucination (Jan 11, 2013)

I used to sail sunnis on the lake. I would be out there when nobody else was. I can get seriously blowy up there. there are MANY options for you up there. trailer or no trailer is the #1 question, or dock/no dock.


----------

